# MKSensation for iPad Available with Free Sounds



## GospelMusicians (Aug 24, 2015)

Gospel Musicians releases a MKSensation Live Giggin' Module for iPad for free with In-App purchases.

The MKSensation for iPad is a spin off of the MKSensation Player's EP for Kontakt Player. The goal of MKSensation is to be your complete gigging and rompler based library with all of the bread and butter sounds that a keyboard player would need. Think of MKSensation as a virtual rompler of which you can layer and mix sounds together on the fly. It's designed to be simple and ready to play instantly for instant inspiration. Effects (reverb, chorus, tremolo) can be applied globally or bypassed.


*Sounds Available*:
1. Piano 1 - MKS Piano 1
2. Piano 2 - MKS Piano 2 (FREE)
3. EP 1 - MKS EP 1 with and without chorus (Sampled using the original chorus)
4. EP 2 - MKS EP 2 with and without chorus (Sampled using the original chorus)
5. Power Grand - Classic gospel grand piano
6. Acoustic Grand - Warm acoustic grand (FREE)
7. Dyno - 80s type electric dyno
8. FM Tine - DX FM electric EP
9. Brass - Warm Brass Section with Mod Wheel LFO (FREE)
10. Synth - Poly Synth with Mod Wheel LFO
11. Strings - Warm cinematic strings
12. Pad - Warm pad.

*Promotion*:

MKSensation is a free download which includes three free sounds. *Purchase all sounds for $19.99 until September 15th, 2015*.

*Video Demo*:


----------

